# determined!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep.. I am determined to have a spotless house by the Wed. before Thanksgiving...I will be serving lunch for 27 and my house is tiny... so everything has to be in its place or we can't do it.. The kitchen/dining rooms are finished. Pantry was completed 
Last weekend, my bedroom was done today Monday I will get the living area done... No problems in these rooms as they are controlled by me... By controlled I mean I am the one who cleans/organizes and maintains these rooms.

BUT... Sunday , I will be attacking my husband's office.. It has NOT been touched since moved in almost 3yrs.. He is great with our "books" but he is a border of things.. He has several piles of things, books , magazines, sales papers, receipts for every thing he has ever purchased included burgers.. His closet is in this room and I am ashamed to say. I do his clothes but refuse to hang them up... afraid of falling tripping etc..so I throw them across his desk chair... and you know the rest... Well I told him last night I was cleaning it up... So I would like ideas on where to start.. Any paper organizing ideas or suggestions.. There is only a tiny path to his desk and I will need this room for a card table if the weather is rough..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Things like receipts for burgers need to be tossed. Have a tall trash basket in the room with you so you can just toss. If he has filing cabinets, attack these first, throwing out useless files. Don't save the folders, toss. Once you have room in the filing cabinets, you can sort paperwork into piles, then put the piles into folders. As soon as a pile is large enough to fill a folder, put it all into the folder and label it (warranties #1). Start a new pile for the next folder (warranties #2), and so on. Color coding helps.

Clear off surfaces first so you can use those surfaces for your piles. Once you empty a box of junk and have it sorted and filed, get rid of the box. Break it down and toss.

Good luck.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck Queen Bee, seems like small houses are the toughest to stay on top of. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

don't stress yourself...you have enough to do. I'd shut the door


----------

